# Good In-ear Earphones under Rs 3000 for galaxy s2



## lefa.vish (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi,

Plz suggest me a good In-ear earphones under Rs. 3000 having good bass and clarity. i will be using them with samsung galaxy s2.

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 11, 2012)

Try getting Klipsch S4. They are around 3.5k

If not then try getting Brainwavz M2 but prices are fluctuating. It sold for 2800 bite now seems to be selling for 3500+


----------



## lefa.vish (Feb 11, 2012)

Where can i buy brainwavz M2 in india.....and will klipsch s3 be a gud alternative?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 12, 2012)

I do not have much idea regarding Klipsch S2. I only have the X10. 

Brainwavz official distributer and reseller in India is  Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
They sold it for 2800 bucks. But the new stock is all 3600 bucks. 

Alternatively if you do not mind buying it from online abroad and from the original producers of the Brainwavz earphones then go here > MP4 Nation Audio & Video Store

If you have further doubts then ask here > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/148081-headphones-earphones-news-discussion-thread.html
 Someone else ordered through mp4nation recently. Maybe you can learn from them and also save some money. 

If you are buying a Brainwavz M1 / M2 or M3 then get it either from pristinenote or mp4nation only.

Alternatives I am not so sure. 
Don't go for Sennheiser CX300

Not much idea regarding Klispsch S3. Sorry


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 13, 2012)

Go for Brainwavz M4. I am using it on my S2 and its great. Plus, i have the MIC version.


----------



## lefa.vish (Feb 20, 2012)

Is M4 having good bass and clarity as i have not heard much about them.. and what will be its price in india and where can i buy it then.????


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

All brainwavzs are out of stock in pristinenote, get klipsch S4 or wait out.


----------

